# HCG Test - changed



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

I am probably clutching at straws but i did an HGC test this morning and as far as I could see it was negative. I have just been into the bathroom and as I glanced down at the bin I saw that a very faint line had appeared on the test. Could I have missed something this morning or is it just the test drying out?

Thanks

DF


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi DF,

Sorry to hear about BFN   All the pee stick brands advise testing within a certain time frame (minutes) and then discarding test and not reading again after time has passed. You can get evaporation lines when drying out so shouldn't rely on 'old' sticks. Only way to be sure is to retest again tomorrow, but if it was negtive when you first took it then this is generally an accurate result. Sorry  

Take care
Maz x


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Maz, that's what I thought but couldn't help wishing xx


----------

